# Idiots at seagull pier



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

COBIA COMES UP ARS LOAD OF BUCKTAILS TOSSD AT EM GIVE EM A CHANCE TO HIT THE BAIT YOU GOT OUT, YOU PEOPLE OUT THERE ARE RUINING PIER FISHING CLUE IN OR GET POUNDED.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Sounds sorta like anglers sight casting in clear water to a few bluefish from a pier. 
20 to 3 Ratio of ......gotcha plugs to actual visible fish.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

eh its the nature of the beast man, piers are piers


----------



## ELE4Fish (Jan 8, 2007)

how bout get over it


----------



## filly (Apr 20, 2009)

one of the reasons i'm not fond of piers


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

combat fishing at its purest...... just like telling a crack addict he can hold the crack pipe but can't light it up... its not gonna happen.... Cobia shows up on a pier full of FHB's... bucktails are gonna fly.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hell, I'd try to throw my bucktail before the other guy does too. Free for all.


----------



## Pier Fisher (Apr 24, 2009)

What? throwing bucktails, let me throw my castnet  so did anyone manage to land him?


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

it wouldnt happen at the lip nor any of the obx piers.
stupid is as stupid does


----------



## jamesriverrat (Apr 30, 2009)

you dont throw a buck tail at fish thats on a bait pin rig


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

skider i dont know if youve ever met "spiderhitch" but id really watch how and what you say to him. Fished with him for years and hes taught me a lot of stuff. Stuff that you and alot of other people have probally never even known of. and hes probally caught far more cobia then you could even imagine. So just pick your battles man.


----------



## va legend (Jan 25, 2009)

lol this guys a trip


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

man not another one of these threads.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

had to bust out the Ginzu and cut up some posts... look fellas, this is a fishing forum... any beef.. take it to Central Meats in Chesapeake...

Not to bust anyone's apple but lets all just step away from the key board and take a deep breath.. Its hot and muggy.. so lets keep the dialog civil


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

MAN IT WAS HOT TODAY BUT THATS SUMMER ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS WHATEVER CANT BELIEVE I STIRRED THE PO TTT THAT WELL LOLLLL:beer::beer:opcorn:opcorn::fishing:TIGHTEN UP DONT BE AFOOL MIKE GIVE ME A CALL:beer::beer:


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

:spam::spam::spam::spam:


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Cant we all just get along? Were all here to fish and there are plenty for everyone.

Just use common sence on the planks people


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Pierandsurf.com Terms of Service*

Lets make sure we understand P&S TOS before hitting the submit button is hit. I'm all about bustin' ball$ and kidding around... but lets make that clear if that is the case. We don't need fights or harm done to any P&S member.

By posting to Pierandsurf.com, you agree to the following:

You agree not to use Pierandsurf.com, or permit your Account to be used, to send or submit for public posting, distribute or otherwise publish through Pierandsurf.com, any content (textual, graphical or otherwise) which:

--uploads or transmits viruses, worms, or other harmful, disruptive or destructive files,

--encourages the violation of any laws regardless of jurisdiction or municipality,

--contains racist, vulgar, abusive, profane, or hateful expressions, photographs or illustrations in poor taste, attacks of a personal nature,

*--is threatening, defamatory, disparaging, false, fraudulent, unfair, makes unsubstantiated claims,*

--violates any right of Pierandsurf.com or any third party,

--encourages discrimination on the basis of any protected class,

--disrupts, interferes with, or otherwise harms or violates the security of Pierandsurf.com, or any services, system resources, accounts, passwords, servers or networks connected to or accessible through Pierandsurf.com or affiliated or linked sites,

--unfairly interferes with any third party's uninterrupted use of Pierandsurf.com,

--spams the site with commercial offers,

--posts copyrighted or other proprietary material of any kind without the express permission of the owner of that material,

--uses the account of another user, including username or password,

Any violation of the foregoing prohibitions may result in the termination of your account and may be referred to law enforcement authorities. Pierandsurf.com is not responsible for any content submitted by you, through your membership account or by other members or for screening, editing or monitoring such material. Nevertheless, Pierandsurf.com reserves the right (but is not obligated) to delete messages or remove users that it, in its sole discretion, deems to be in violation of the terms of this Agreement or otherwise unacceptable. You assume full responsibility for the content of all messages posted by you or through your Account. Any violations may result in banning, public posting of your user information including, but not limited to, IP address, residency, phone number and any other contact information. By posting here, you indemnify the owners of Pierandsurf.com against any charges or civil action.

Pierandsurf.com may remove any user account for any reason.

You agree to indemnify, defend and hold Pierandsurf.com and all of its affiliates harmless from any claims (including, but not limited to, claims for defamation, trade disparagement, privacy and intellectual property infringement) and damages (including attorneys' fees) arising from any submissions by you or through your account.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

al_n_vb said:


> lets make sure we understand p&s tos before hitting the submit button is hit. I'm all about bustin' ball$ and kidding around... But lets make that clear if that is the case. We don't need fights or harm done to any p&s member.
> 
> By posting to pierandsurf.com, you agree to the following:
> 
> ...


10-4


----------



## ELE4Fish (Jan 8, 2007)

i will never not throw at a BROWN SUIT got 1 on a bucktail and more to come so unless he s on ur bait im throwing every time


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

IM not directing this at anyone who has posted in this thread but if you see a Cobia swimming around the bait pin riggers have out, you guys would seriously come over there and start throwing lures?


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

Another reason not to fish Seagull Pier. I chose not to fish that way so I just stay away from those that do. Either fish a pin rig and leave the fish on top alone or fish bait on the bottom at toss all the bucktails you want. Its just common sense fishing fellas.


DEAN


----------



## FCPRO (May 14, 2002)

When I pin rigged years ago on Kitty Hawk and Avalon, the unwritten rule was no throwing when the fish crossed the tee area were the rigs on the side would start and until he passed the last bait going out. The rails were fair game though on the way out along with fish out past the baits.


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

some people throw artificial, and some use live bait. it is all just a matter of using common sense. if kobe bryant is honing in on someone's bait, let him have at it. if not, toss some artificial. you can't claim a fish, but you also can't chase one away from others'. i don't have to worry though. i just command them into my cooler


----------



## JustFishIt (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm glad y'all spend more time complaining and fighting on this forum it leaves more fish for me thanks.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

JustFishIt said:


> I'm glad y'all spend more time complaining and fighting on this forum it leaves more fish for me thanks.


haha true


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

im a newbie out on lip and u would never catch me throwin nuttin at a the big c id get my a$$ thrown off the pier thats just the wrong thing to out there demon fish n jeff can agree with that.....


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

maybe not me or jeff but we will sic caji on you, like cujo but meaner


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

if it ain't got a hook in it already, or isn't circling ur pin rig, im throwing a bucktail, or live eel, or spot or something. those fish aren't claimed, and if he's not on ur bait, shut up and throw one too...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Pier fishing at it's best. Like the old saying goes *IF YOU CAN'T STAND THE HEAT GET OUT OF THE FIRE*.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

You think they are bad,, if I see one I am tieing a 100lb test line on Als leg and tossen him at it,, will reel Al back in with Steaks and Fillets


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Shooter said:


> You think they are bad,, if I see one I am tieing a 100lb test line on Als leg and tossen him at it,, will reel Al back in with Steaks and Fillets



Now that right there is just plain hilarious......


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ya should see what I can do with scuba gear and a spear gun.


----------



## encawgneeto999 (May 31, 2008)

I'm guessin that the people bitchin the most are the 6 people that fill up the T with their 40 rods. 

I say have at it. Until the guys on the end drop their number of lines to the pier guidline of 2 rod/person then they deserve to have their lines trampled on, mucked, and mired by anyone throwing whatever they want. 

If you think you deserve some common courtesy offer it up by letting everyone get their chance.

Kinda like the guys posting false raves for the bite on OV pier. Y'all should brag more quietly out there on the T.

I used to think that fishermen were sportsman willing to share their knowledge and experience, and one of the few areas relatively free of total idiocy. Thanks for proving me wrong on that.


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

*to many rods?*

im one of the regulars thats fish the seagull pier, of course we are from a pier where we had no t on then and a lot more rods out than i have ever seen at seagull (im talking about grandview) you could fish 100 rods of the end of seagull, u just have to know what u are doing when u get a fish on.if u want to fish down at the t just come find a spot and throw your line in.those same guys your talking about , will go out of there way to help u land your fish u have on no matter what we are all there for the same thing.but you'all are talking about to many rods has any one check out the tog fisherman there????if not u should lol


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Problem*

I've never had a problem at any pier that I've fished. Most people are nice until you cross them, some you have to cross more than once. If you go with a good attitude and a smile it will take you a long way.Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

lmao this is hilarious. if you dont like pier fishing find another alternative, it will never change.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr said:


> lmao this is hilarious. if you dont like pier fishing find another alternative, it will never change.


Need I ask which *alternative* you have in mind?


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

kayaks are the ticket if you wanna get way from the pier crowd. worked great for me atleast


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

lynnpier06 said:


> kayaks are the ticket if you wanna get way from the pier crowd. worked great for me atleast


TRUE TRUE the only thing between you and the fish is no assholes to put up with it. I caught more fish in the first year I had my yak than the previous three fishing LIP, Oregon Inlet, and the Point. I have no need to buy a Carolina license anymore too busy harassing the fish north of the border. But then again instead of time on the road I'm putting time on the water...

Once you go yak you'll never go back...:fishing:


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*OK im here too sum it all up!*

1. Pier fishing will be pier fishing!! 2. anybody can fish the t just dont be scared too walk down too it and cast yur line out! 3. People who own multiple rod and reels have invested there hard earned money in it too give them better chance of catchin fish! which=smart! and bottom line if you and your buddies were fishin pier all summer long and havent caught one yet and have put in the hard long hours of chumming and casting goin hungry dehydrating and then some guy that dosent know what the hell he's doin come down there and catches a cobia for instance and dosent even know what it is how would u feel? and think this is a whole summer were talkin about day in and day out. its this SIMPLE! if you cant handle fishing on pier go fish from the surf or boat!!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Pier fishing*

AMEN!If someone caught their first cobia not knowing what they were doing I'd be happy for them.Actually I would give them all the help they needed.


----------



## fishin fool (Jan 29, 2007)

*last thread*

Thats Funny!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Electrickills said:


> Thats Funny!


Whats so funny about helping out a newbe catch his first fish?


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Fishman said:


> Whats so funny about helping out a newbe catch his first fish?


Thats a very good question Fishman. This thread was started about rude people. It is rude to be so uncaring about new anglers. We all had to learn at sometime in our lives


----------

